# Honeywell HPA300 air purifier smell bad when running



## uop1497 (Dec 28, 2018)

I bought a Air Purifier at Kohl.com last week and I received it yesterday.  I chose this model because of the recomendation of consumer report.

There is a bad smell ( odor like a new plastic smell inside of a brand new car ) when I turn the machine on. The smell odor is very strong. I place the air purifier machine in a small bedroom, open a window and run it entire day in hope that the bad smell will go away eventually.

Howerver, after a long day ( running non-stop), the smell is still very strong in the air. I am asking  if anyone know a way to make the bad smell go away. Also, I still do not know why  the bad odor came from with a brand new machine. 

I read online and people mentioned the bad smell and they return the unit back to Amazon. No sucessful method to eliminate the bad smell . This is my first time buying the item on Kohl .com, And I am not sure if I can return the item in one of local Kolh store. If anyone has been returned an online item  thru the local Kohl store, please share how you did that.

The air purifiersuppose to help my asthma symptom. However,  with this bad odor currently comes from the machine, I can not use it unless I find a way to stop the odor coming out.

Please advise and thank you.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 28, 2018)

If it's not working correctly, or smells, return it.  You should check with Kohls to see what their return policy is.  Most of the time if you order something online you can return it to a physical store.  I know that's the case with Costco, Bed Bath & Beyond, and pretty much all department stores.  In fact when I ordered something from Nordstrom they sent the return label with the item so I could send it back if it didn't work.  Most of the time there are instructions on the packing slip, if not you can certainly find them on the Kohl's website.

https://cs.kohls.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/860/~/kohls.com-order-return-options


----------



## Phydeaux (Dec 29, 2018)

Return it.


----------



## Beachclubmum (Dec 29, 2018)

We have several of this brand of filter and all I can say is, that is not normal.  Did you open the front panel up to see if there's plastic there that should be removed?  It's the only thing I can think of.  Otherwise, agree with the others you got a lemon and need to return or exchange it.


----------



## uop1497 (Dec 29, 2018)

Thank you ALL for reply my thread. 
DH open the front panel and there is no platic there. He checked all filters. Each of them has different smell.  When machine turns on with out any filter, the bad smell still come out. It makes me thing that maybe the material making a machine body has generating bad odor. The body of this air purifier was made from plastic material .We will return this machine in a local Kohl. Hopefully it will go smoothly.

@Beachclubmum,
Do you mind sharing with Model you have bought and used. And where you get it. I am thinking to buy another one , but not sure where to shop ao that I do not end up with an bad smell machine again.


----------



## Beachclubmum (Dec 29, 2018)

We have the "True Hepa Air" style....kind of a rounded rectangle shape.  We have them in several sizes depending on room size.  None of them have ever given off an odor, and we find they work very well for my DH who has allergies.  We've gotten to the point where we travel with a small one (about 15" high) and use it in hotel rooms too. It cleans the air as well as gives a nice white noise sound.

ETA: we use the same style as the one you bought (pretty sure we have that size too).  Never had anything like what you described. Hoping the replacement is a much better experience for you!


----------



## uop1497 (Dec 30, 2018)

To update:
DH returned the Air Purifier at Kohl store and they refund the money. Lucky, I have not used the Kohl cash money which offerred in DH account yet . Does anyone know how long it takes for the money credit back to Amex account.

If this air purifier has  no bad odor, I would get a good deal since it is cheaper than listed in Amazon website, plus we earn $30 Kohl cash with it. Now I return the item back to Kohl, I do not think the Kohl cash is valid to use any more.

After drop off my son back to his school today, we stop by Home Depot and buy another brand new one, same model. It cost $259 + tax. We will run this new machine tomorrow. I hope I will not have to return it back to Home Depot because of the bad smelling again.


----------

